# Sustanon & Anadrol clomid/hcg



## coolbreezendez (Mar 4, 2005)

This is my second cycle. It's been four years since my first. I was 6'4 235 body fat around 7-8% when started my first cycle of sustanon 500mg/wk. I gained about 20 lbs after about 4 weeks and had to abruptly stop training and my cycle because my i got really sick. (don't know if cycle had anything to do with it.) I had stomach spasms that put me in the hospital. I shat and threw up blood at the same time. Right after that I found out I had heart trouble and two years ago had minor heart surgery. I feel fine now and have for a while now and have been working out again for about 4 months. Alot of my strength is back. I weigh about 245 but not as lean as in the past. I saw this cycle (http://www.mesomorphosis.com/articles/rea/021031.htm) and decided to try it. I just took my second shot of sustanon and feel fine(except for the fact that the day after I take my shot I feel like I'm on speed all day) but i'm a little worried about the anadrol.  I'm thinking of only taking 1 a bomb a day. Any suggestions? 

My other thing is that i've never done hcg before and got the loeffler brand in 10,000 i.u vials. Should I just mix 1000 i.u. of each in the powder bottle every time I want to take my shot and which size needles are you using? I'm using 3ml 22g 1 1/2 syringes and they are rough!!


----------



## Mudge (Mar 4, 2005)

The powder is the HCG, the water is not rated in units its rated in cc. Once you put a drop in there the HCG will suspend, all of it. It must be refrigerated after reconstitution.

1 abomb a day is fine, some respond really well to just one.

I shoot with 23s right now, used to use 25s all the time. I pull with 20s. For HCG I use 29g insulin syringes.


----------



## coolbreezendez (Mar 4, 2005)

Mudge,
What do you think of the cycle? Do you know anyone who's tried it? I want be able to keep my gains without worrying about the yoyo routine happening and this was the closest cycle that I found. Last time I lost everything and more.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 4, 2005)

It really doesn't matter IMO what your cycle is. Keeping your gains depend on a number of factors, not just the drugs you take during cycle. I think HCG use during cycle is a must, along with proper diet and PCT, and decreased volume training after your cycle.


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 4, 2005)

Damn you had heart surgery? Did you consult with your doctor about your cycle plans?


----------



## Mudge (Mar 4, 2005)

coolbreezendez said:
			
		

> Mudge,
> What do you think of the cycle? Do you know anyone who's tried it? I want be able to keep my gains without worrying about the yoyo routine happening and this was the closest cycle that I found. Last time I lost everything and more.



Lots of people have done test/drol. If you lost everything, you pulled way too many calories.


----------



## coolbreezendez (Mar 4, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Lots of people have done test/drol. If you lost everything, you pulled way too many calories.



Mudge, I lost everything when I stopped taking sustanon when I got sick four years ago.

DJS,
I didn't tell my doctor but I feel fine now. Last night my B.P. felt a little high but other than that I feel pretty good. I'm not worried about my heart w/sus as much as I am with anadrol. I take milk thistle to conteract the coenzyme c17 in the anadrol so I'm hoping that I'll be o.k.


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 4, 2005)

Depending on what is wrong with your heart, I think you might be taking a big risk with this cycle. Don't count on milk thistle helping your liver handle the c17 any better. Good luck.


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 4, 2005)

coolbreezendez said:
			
		

> DJS,
> I didn't tell my doctor but I feel fine now. Last night my B.P. felt a little high but other than that I feel pretty good. I'm not worried about my heart w/sus as much as I am with anadrol. I take milk thistle to conteract the coenzyme c17 in the anadrol so I'm hoping that I'll be o.k.


 I would not advise this in any way. Many people who suffer heart attacks whether or not they have previous heart related issues do not even know they are having a heart attack until the extreme physical pain of cardiac arrest sets in, which can possibly be to late. I personally think you should go see a cardiologist, and tell him of your past medical issues, what you are doing, and have him check your blood pressure, ECG and get a risk assesment for future heart problems due to your past experiences. What happens if your chest is sore from doing bench from the previous day, and you feel mild, fluttering pain in your chest? Would you dismiss it as soreness, or know that mild, fluttering pain is an early warning sign of a heart attack? My point is that you just need to be sure about the condition of your heart, don't just base it on how you feel. Gunshot victims have been known to take up to 36 hours to even know they were shot, and just because they didn't feel anything didn't mean they weren't shot. Be careful bro.


----------



## coolbreezendez (Mar 4, 2005)

The good thing is that I work at a hospital and get lots of good free medical advise. The docs I know don't know about my training but they said that I should have a normal healthy heart now. I had SVT (Supraventricular Tachycardia) and had a catheter ablation to burn away the accesory pathways that were giving me trouble. I don't want to let anyone at the hospital know about the roids because i don't want to jeopardize my job. I'm taking it slow (so funny when i'm talkin about anadrol) and am paying close attention to my body. I'll keep you guys posted on how I feel.

...I'll have a heart attack from the 1 1/2 inch needles before I will from Anadrol!


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 4, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Gunshot victims have been known to take up to 36 hours to even know they were shot, and just because they didn't feel anything didn't mean they weren't shot. Be careful bro.


 I watched one of my friends in a knife fight with another guy, but never saw my friend get knifed. After taking him home, we were hanging out and he felt something wet. He had been sliced/stabbed under his armpit pretty bad, but didn't even know it until his shirt was soaked with blood half an hour later.  I can't imagine not knowing you were shot for 36 hours, though.


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 4, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I watched one of my friends in a knife fight with another guy, but never saw my friend get knifed. After taking him home, we were hanging out and he felt something wet. He had been sliced/stabbed under his armpit pretty bad, but didn't even know it until his shirt was soaked with blood half an hour later.  I can't imagine not knowing you were shot for 36 hours, though.


 with smaller caliber slugs that don't penetrate very far into your body, there is the possibility of them actually pinching off and closing arteries they hit meaning no bleeding, and they only feel pain after an infection occurs or gangrenous symptoms set in. Of course if you were hit with a larger round, or something like a hollow tip slug you would know instantly. The human body has incredible mechanisms to deal with and block out pain. Remember the construction worker a few months ago who had a 3" nail lodged in the roof of his mouth that actually penetrated the base of his brain and only found the nail after going to the dentist because he was experiencing "nagging tooth pain".


----------



## AnabolicFreak04 (Mar 4, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> with smaller caliber slugs that don't penetrate very far into your body, there is the possibility of them actually pinching off and closing arteries they hit meaning no bleeding, and they only feel pain after an infection occurs or gangrenous symptoms set in. Of course if you were hit with a larger round, or something like a hollow tip slug you would know instantly. The human body has incredible mechanisms to deal with and block out pain. Remember the construction worker a few months ago who had a 3" nail lodged in the roof of his mouth that actually penetrated the base of his brain and only found the nail after going to the dentist because he was experiencing "nagging tooth pain".


Sustanon & Anadrol clomid/hcg


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 4, 2005)

AnabolicFreak04 said:
			
		

> Sustanon & Anadrol clomid/hcg


 you know what they say, "Do sust, get shot in the mouth with a nailgun"


----------

